# Newbie to FF - day 2 of treatment cycle



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new to Fertility Friends so I thought I would take an oppurtunity to introduce myself. I am Jacqui and I am 29. My DH and I have been trying for a baby for 5 years, after trying all the natural ways of trying to get pregnant and not succeeding we had lots of tests with my GP and we were refered to a fertility clinic back in December, and here I am today.. Day 2 of Burselin injections.
I really hope I am not the only one: but I am really struggling with the injections. I have always had a fear of needes but after all the blood tests etc I kinda got used to them, which is expected, but yesterday when I came to do the first injection I couldn't do it and my DH came to my rescue (my super hero!) took over and did the injection for me..so on that note does anyone have any tips or advice to help me through the next few days? 
My DH is being so supportive and amazing which is great, but I don't want to feel like a burden to him when he is working away or feel guilty that he is leaving me to do them on my own (  am feeling a bit of a wimp!!) There must be a way of just getting on with it??!? PLEASE HELP!!!

Any advice or support would be greatly appreciated  x


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi JC29,

Sorry, that I can't give you any advice on this, as I am not having treatment/injections, but I just wanted to say hello and welcome you to FF  .  I only joined last week, as it has taken me a while to accept that I actually have 'unexplained infertility!".  I have already found it so helpful, as I dont really know anyone else who is going through this and it's been so nice to see that others understand and feel how I do.  I am sure you'll get lots of support and advice here.  Good luck with your treatment and doing those injections, you're not a wimp!!


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Wisp 

Thank you for your kind message.

I was diagnosed with 'unexplained infertility' too, we were offered IVF and started our journey in January, after a bit of a wait we started the Long  IVF treatment cycle on Monday. 
Are you in the process of having any treatment?


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi JC,

Good luck with the IVF, I really hope it goes well for you .  I spent 8 months on Clomid last year, which I found really hard because of the side effects I experienced.  Did you take that?  After taking Clomid and no BFP  our Consultant said that the NHS couldnt do anymore for us as my DH already has children, so we were not eligible for IVF  .  I wasn't sure if I wanted to go down that route, but the fact that the choice was taken away hit us really hard, I felt devastated   and my DH felt guilty, as if it was his fault.

Since October 2013 I have been seeing a Chinese Medicine Practitioner, having acupuncture and taking chinese herbs to see if that may help.  I think I have some sort of hormonal imbalance as in the luteal phase I get spotting 4/5 days before AF arrives, so in my mind this is the problem. The person I am seeing thinks so too and she is really supportive, so that helps.  I am seeing how it goes, I have good and bad days, sometimes hopeful, sometimes no hope at all.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi again Wisp,

I am so sorry to hear that your treatment did not work   I really hope the Chinese treatment works for you, you need lots of relaxation, chocolate and spa days!! 

I have not tried Clomid, what side effects did you get? I am very tired on the Buserelin injections, also lost my appetite. I was offered IVF as my only option, the Clinic said it would be the best option for me. I have heard it depends on where you live and which clinic you go to in what you are offered.. something to do with Council budgets/funding. I am not too sure if this is 100% true though.

I have a close friend that is in a similar situation to you, her partner already has a child she has chosen to pay for IVF, she is due to start treatment in June. If it wasn't so expensive this would be an option. 

I wish you lots of luck, and I hope your dreams come true very soon. It's so frustrating not being able to control having a baby.


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi JC29,

I was the same when I started my first IVF...I was needle phobic too and even a simple thing like a blood test used to give me sleepless nights! But when we started IVF I knew I had no way out...I wanted to do the injections myself simply because I did not want to be in a situation where DH is not around for some reason and I am panicking as the injections have to be taken daily without fail...so I had not much of a choice really and decided to do them...

I will be honest that the first few are scary and u tend to be nervous but if u keep doing them then u really do become a pro at them and just do them without even thinking...just make sure u have a steady hand while doing them as the more u shake the more they hurt...hold them exactly perpendicular to your body and do it in one go and remove as soon as u have injected the liquid...u can have cotton swabs handy in case u bleed a little...also I used to keep alternating each side of the belly button and area around it just to make it easier and avoid injecting the same area every day.

I know exactly what you are going through right now but believe me it gets easier the more u do it...don't be nervous and take your time doing them...the more well prepared you are with all that u need, the less nervous u will be.

Good luck with your cycle 

Wisp, sorry you were not given funding...not fair at all  , hope the chinese herbs and acupuncture help you achieve your dream


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you both  

JC, The clomid made me so irritable and I had really bad mood swings, which my poor DH coped with so well!  Awful hot flushes as well, they would just come over me at anytime out of nowhere, very embarrassing when at work!  Due to all of these side effects I didnt really feel like having sex, as felt too stressed and hot and bothered, not a good combo!  I persevered though and I know not everyone gets these.

I think it is true about where you live and what PCT you come under, I was told that the whole of East Anglia, where I live, will not fund IVF for those who have partners with children already  .

All the best with the IVF for you both


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Jacqui !!!

I have a needle phobia so I got my DH to do them all for me. I just laid there and watched tv to take my mind of it! There are some videos on You Tube that might help, or ask on the IVF chat or cycle buddies sections (links below).

We have been marked down as unexplained as well, in some ways it is good that they can´t find anything wrong, but on the other hand I wish there was something wrong that they could fix it and we didn´t have to go through the treatment route!

Good luck with your treatment, here are a few of those links for you. I hope they help.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies 

Thank you all so much for your replies... I have some good news!! Day 5 and I can finally do my injection without shaking or crying my eyes out   I am super surprised and impressed with myself!! haha... My DH has been away with work but staying not to far in a hotel.. day 2,3 &4  I thought I wouldn't be able to cope, so I snuck into his hotel so he could be there for support... He has been fab, sending me lovely little texts throughout the day to say how proud of me he is.. So this morning, I woke up and DH was sleeping and I didn't really want to wake him as I know he has had a few busy days, so I thought I want to make him really proud.. I went into the Kitchen, sat down and prepared my injection and then just did it, no shaking, no stressing, I just did it! I was so proud of myself I screamed in excitement and woke DH up!! hehe  

So thank you so much for all of your lovely supportive messages, I honestly think this Forum is great and has been a great help for getting through the wimpy stages  

Wraakgodin - How far are you in your cycle? 

Wisp - I am so sorry to hear you had so many side effects, I am just struggling with the tiredness and forgetfulness, which to be honest is just a bit worse than I usually am! Keeping my fingers crossed that is all I get. You will have to keep intouch and let us know how you get on with the Chinese treatment. 

Dips - thank you so much for your lovely supportive message, how are you getting on with your treatment? 

 to you all, and thank you for being so supportive


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Well done!! That's great news and lovely that you have a very supportive DH by your side.  I will let you know. Good luck with it all!


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi JC29

I'm new here too, in fact I just had my first buserelin injection this morning.  I've been lucky and haven't found it too bad, although during the practice run with the nurse it did take me about 10 minutes to get the needle in, I'm not usually a procrastinator, but I found ways on that day ha ha.  I'm glad you got to grips with it, it must have been such a hard thing to do, it was hard enough for me who usually isn't that bothered by needles.  As for being wimpy, I think anyone who has made the decision to go through this is so brave (a little mad maybe ha ha, but brave).

Anyway, good luck with your cycle, I hope to hear how you get on, so get in touch soon.
XXX


----------



## charly1815 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi JC29 

I'm a newbee on here too so thought I'd say hi and show support!!

I'm on Day 20 of injections for my first cycle of ICSI.

TTC for 5 years, had 6 months of Clomid with no luck, just horrendous hot flushes all the time! Got to the front of waiting list for 3 goes of IVF at our local hospital but Stockport PCT where I live lost the funding 

Transferred over to St Mary's hospital in Manchester but because we don't live in a Manchester post code we only get 1 go (and couldn't ever afford to go private)..... so this is our only shot!

After 20 long days of injections and worry I'm having egg collection on Monday, so nervous but hoping all goes well!

Good luck and let me know how you get on.
xxxxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Charly & Bex

Thank you for your message 

Charly - Did you do Buserelin injections first or straight on to menopur.. I must be on a longer protocol than you as my injections will be for 5 weeks .. I have first Scan for lining on the 9th April then start menopur injections after than. 
I am finally managing with my injections - Day 8 now and it doesn't bother me   
I am getting some side effects - tiredness, forgetfulness and also a little bit crampy on my right side. 
I am assuming you are having your egg retreval today?? I hope it all goes well, please let me know how it goes for you, sending you   I am sure it will be fine 


Bex- Well done on your first injection, you did so much better than me! I was terrible!! hehe
How are you getting on with them now? I bet you are doing great. I am much better-- thank god!
What protocol are you on? Let me know how you are getting on with it 

Speak to you soon ladies


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Jacqui

Glad to hear you're doing so well, everything seems so daunting at first but thankfully things have a way of falling into place. I didn't realize we're so close in our cycles, you're five days ahead of me with DR, but having your scan 2 days after me (having mine on 7th). I'm on the long protocol too.

Injections have been going well and had no side effects, except yesterday I had a really low day, but wasn't sure if that was the buserelin or just because I've been over thinking things. Also the injection did hurt a little that day for some reason so that didn't help. All more or less back to normal today.

Don't know about you but this first stage seems to be taking forever!!! Getting so impatient now, just want to have my scan and get ready for the next bit.

*Charlie *- Hi. How did your EC go? You must be getting ready for ET any time now, is that right? Wishing you all the best anyway.

*Wisp *- We got refused funding too as my DH has a son. They say that him having a son apparently benefits both of us HA!! Never mind the fact that he is now 19 and I only see him once every couple of months! Makes me so 

Anyway, looking forward to hearing from you all soon.

Take care and stay positive
 XXX


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Bex  

Lovely to hear from you. I am glad your injections are going well and having no side effects.. I seem to have gone the other way and having a bit more side effects: Tender boobs, getting a lot more quite emotional at times, tired, low appetite.. hopefully you won't get any of these!!  
It is probably because I am so busy at the minute with work and decorating the house that I feel the time is flying by so fast for me... maybe that's the key- keep busy! How are you feeling about your scan?

Where are you having your treatment Bex? I am having mine in Newcastle - centre of life. 

I am working late tonight have a huge deadline for Monday and keep feeling like I am going to fall asleep at the laptop. Anyway looking forward to your reply  

Jacqui xx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Jacqui

I'm having treatment in London Kings College Hospital ACU.  The nurses have been lovely so far, really helpful, our consultant has been great face to face, but a hard man to get hold of over the phone, which unsettled me a bit in the beginning.

So still no real side effects, but have been getting a bit more emotional  than usual.....and is normal to feel this bloody exhausted?  Really looking forward to my scan, just because it will mean the start of the next stage.

I've been pretty busy too, working full time and also studying towards a degree in psychology with the OU, luckily I'm enjoying it though so its not so much of a chore (yet).  Can't imagine decorating right now though, hope you're getting lots of help....it's not just the physical side of it, it's just so unsettling and stressful have the house all topsy turvy.

Anyway, hope your side effects start to ease up a bit soon, and your decorating gets sorted.

Look forward to hearing from you soon


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Bex,

So you were refused funding too because your DH has a son!? I was so upset when the Consultant told us, she had not told us at the beginning and I had no idea this could happen!  Feel better having signed the petition about it that I found on here.

Hope the psychology degree is going well!


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Wisp,

I was devastated too, in fact I was bloody livid.....even though I kinda knew it would happen, when faced with it I just felt so let down and like no one was on my side.  But hey ho, you just have to dust yourself off and move on, theres nothing you can do about it in the short term ( although I will definitely be looking for this petition you're talking about).  I just had to keep saving and saving, I scrimped and scraped for months, I would find the cheapest way of doing things, went without things I would usually have, even take a 1 1/2 hour bus ride to uni instead of a train as I get a free bus pass (DH is a bus driver).  The worst part is I have to prepare myself to do it all over again in case this round doesn't work, but at least I know I can do it if I put my mind to it. Think I've become an expert in budgeting lol.

How are the chinese meds going?

Anyway, looking forward to your next update.  Have a good day, take care and stay positive.

xxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Bex and Wisp,

Hope you are both well and treatment going ok  

I am sorry to hear you both have to be paying for the treatment due to circumstances not of your own, I agree it is really unfair.. I have a close friend having to do the same and I think it is really hard for her to see me having the treatment on NHS. I will definitely be signing the petition too! 

Keeping my fingers crossed that something changes for you.. either it be a natural miracle baby or the funding changes soon  

Speak to you soon

Jacqui x


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Bex, sorry I forgot to mention - I saw on the April/May cycle page you were worried about the dosage for Buserelin as you had some left after day 10: I did too, but the nurse did mention this may happen as the dosage amounts in the bottles sometimes vary over the 10 doses. So It should be ok... How are you getting on with the injections? A pro at it now I bet? I am so much better, it takes seconds now.. by how its changed since the beginning! 

Not long till the baseline scan now, exciting!!! 

xxx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Bex and JC29,

I felt furious, but burst in to tears, which seems to happen to me when I am that angry and it's so frustrating as I couldn't properly tell the Consultant what I thought about it!!  The Chinese herbs are going okay, I think!? They taste so horrible, but I have got used to it, and I am not sure if they are making a huge difference, but at least I feel I am doing something to try and help myself. 

Bex it sounds like you are definitely a budgetting expert! You should share some more tips on here!

JC29, I'm sorry, I don't know what a baseline scan is?! I hope it all goes well though  

I have a Doctors appointment this evening to ask about a lap, which I think you mentioned? Will let you know how I get on! Not holding out much hope.

Started the Take Charge of Your Fertility Book last night....didn't want to come to work today as wanted to stay home and carry on reading it!!


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys

Jacqui - thank you so much thats really helpful , somehow I managed to get myself all worked up about it....what started off as just a 'better ask just to be on the safe side' question, turned out to be a bloody meltdown for me at work lol.  Ok now though.

Wisp - on the long protocol ivf, you have injections to down regulate your hormones, it basically puts you into temporary menopause so that the clinic has control of your system, about 2 weeks after you start them you have a baseline scan just to check that they have control. womb lining has got nice and thin, ovaries not producing the egg as it usually would etc.  This way they can give you stimulating injections to produce more follicles than you would normally.  I know your not having this sort of treatment but it's still good to know.  Hope this helps and I'm not teaching you to suck eggs. 
Good luck with your dr's apt this evening, let us know how you get on......and enjoy the rest of the book, anything helpful pass it this way lol.

Jacqui - sorry, not sure if I missed it but have you got your scan booked yet?

Speak soon guys, have a good evening.
xxx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Bex, it's really helpful to know, thank you, I have no idea how it works and often don't understand what people are talking about, so it's helped.  . Sounds like you have to go through a hell of a lot  . You must do lots of lovely things for your body   

I was reading the book last night and it is very interesting, I was feeling positive as I seem to have good cervical fluid and my LP seems to be a good length, but then it talked about irregular periods, not cycle length but when the bleeding during menstruation isn't consistent, for example it could be red blood, then brown, then clots and this is what happens for me each, days is a bit different.  So then I felt disheartened and low, as I don't know how to fix that?!


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi ladies 

I hope you are all well today  

Sorry Wisp I should have explained, thanks for doing that Bex

My baseline scan is 9th.. worried I still have not had AF yet.. fingers crossed it hurries up!! Do you know if you defo do have one? My nurse said I may or may not, but what is it ment to do!!?

I am feeling very positive today.. DH has booked us weekend away to get away from Stress! I can not wait to chill!! 

Have you guys been ok? hoping you have positive vibes 


  xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

If you are all having treatment at the same time it would be good for you to join the Cycle Buddies section - CLICK HERE

Sue


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi again guys, hope you've all had a good day.

No probs, we're all here to help each other through the unknowns.  I know you've both helped me already.

Jacqui - I wouldn't worry too much about af, my nurse said the same thing, that it could come early, late or not at all.  She said its not proper af anyway, its basically withdrawal from being on microgynon, and then the move to buserelin interferes with that hence the uncertainty about the af coming......hope this makes sense, can't seem to say it without making it sound more complicated ha ha.  If you're still unsure call your clinic as other people are saying that they've been told to wait for theirs, not really sure why.

Glad you're feeling positive, keep it up....and how exciting about your weekend away, that's so sweet of him.  Where are you going?

Wisp - not enough lovely things being done for my body I'm afraid, used to be really good at exercising and healthy eating, will get back to it soon.  It's only natural to feel disheartened from time to time when you're going through this crap, but don't let it keep you down.  Its good to have a cry sometimes to release some of the tension, but its just as important to pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start again.
How did your Dr's apt go?

Posted this on another thread this morning, but thought we might need it here too.....

A nice random but positive little quote for the day........
“Dwell on the beauty of life. Watch the stars, and see yourself running with them.”
― Marcus Aurelius, Meditations

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Bex 
After I sent you that message I literally started AF with the most painful cramp! I have literally not been able to move  I am being looked after well though  I have been so panicked by it all as I wasn't sure what was ment to happen... I wasn't on microgynon before buserelin- I just went straight on to the injections from nothing... it is so strange how everyone is on different treatments. I don't understand! I just hope the buserelin is doing its job   

Love your quote! I have been doing some meditation and it helps loads.. I am glad you are feeling positive today, keep it up..best way to be! 

Dh is taking me to a relaxing hotel near the beach at the weekend, hopefully the weather will improve as it has been awful this week! Very cold and foggy.

Looking forward to hear how your Doctor's app went *Wisp*, my fingers are crossed that you get the lap.    let us know how it went.

Sending you both positive energy and  xx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hiya,

So sorry to hear that you were in such alot of pain JC  . Hope that you are okay now and ready for your weekend away, sounds lovely.  I am off for a week from 14th April, can't wait, and we are going to get away for a couple of nights, don't know where yet but anywhere will be nice!

Thank you both for asking about the GP appointment, after my initial shock that the Dr looked about 17 (I'm not joking!) it went okay.  She can refer me to the local hospital, after checking I met the 'criteria' e.g don't smoke, am not overweight etc! but wants to check my progesterone levels first, as I told her I thought they might be low and that might be what is causing the spotting. She said to do the blood test on day 21, but I said my cycle is usually 30 days, not 28 so she said to get the blood test done on the day 23 instead.  The last time I had the test done it was okay, but taken on day 21, so may not have been accurate.  I am on day 19 today, so will go on Tuesday for the test and see what it comes back as.

Feeling happy today, it's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend! Hope you're both okay xx


----------



## sukama (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi JC.  I started taking the Buserelin in March and am now down regulating (reduced dose and taking Progynova) and found it difficult to start as well.  Who willingly injects themselves?!  However it did get easier and now it really feels second nature.  I won't lie though, really looking forward to the day when I can stop doing it!  Sadly that means it will be the day I have to start using pessaries instead.  There is no such thing as TMI on this forum is there...

Good luck to all, fingers crossed for positive news.  x


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, just a little update from me.....

So finally had my baseline scan WOO HOO!!!....all good in the hood! Lining is nice and thin at 2. something, ovaries are clear, the left one has about 6 follicles but the right one was too unclear to see.  Bit concerned about numbers when looking at some of yours on here, but my nurse seemed really pleased with it, so all I can do is trust her.  Booked to start stims on 14th as they won't start anyone before that now with Easter coming up....God knows how I'll last that long, 2 WEEKS!! but hey ho at least I'm getting there slowly but surely. I've then got 2 scans booked back to back on the 22nd and 23rd....weird! don't know why they can't do every thing on the same day, but never mind.  A bit annoying for work though,  got all this time off for the Easter hols, plus a bank holiday Monday, and then my scans are on the first Tuesday and Wednesday back, smack bang in the middle of the morning.  My head will be fine about it, just didn't want to mess my students around, I work in a high needs class with 5 autistic boys, they wont know if they're coming or going with all this.  Still it can't be helped.

Anyway, all in all I'm feeling pretty good......Thanks for getting me through this far guys and for all the well wishes for today!

Hope everyone else is good.  Sorry for no personals, but will catch up later.
As always, lots of love and hugs to you all


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Girlies 

How you doing?  

Great news Bex!  That is so strange that they won't start you on menopur till after Easter! I have my  scan on Wed and if all ok start the menopur on Wednesday too. I am a bit gutted that we won't be having treatment at similar times anymore! 

After I sent that message about AF last week- that night I had the worst ever cramp and the heaviest AF I have had for a long time.. on day 5 of it now, Been so poorly with it I have been off work.. Still being positive but struggled through the last few days with not being able to eat anything without feeling really sick and having bad stomach. I have my fingers crossed that Baseline scan is good to go on Wed.. only 2 days to go!! WOO!! 

I can imagine work is a worry, but don't forget you come first at the minute, I am sure they will understand when they see it has worked and you have a little miracle growing 

Sukama - I am now on day 21 of Down regulating on Buserelin, my base line scan is on Wednesday, I finally got a hang of the injections I have had a few rough days with the side effects but trying to remain positive through it all! Is this your first treatment?

Wisp- I had a great weekend, we went to a hotel in Northumberland at Newton-by-the-sea, a gorgeous walk on the beach on Sunday morning was so relaxing 
I had the same blood tests - day 1 and 21 for 2 years before being offered IVF. I really hope they can do something for you and help you on your journey. Keep positive 

Hope you are all smiling and staying positive.

      

Jacqui x


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you, I hope so too.  

Sounds like a lovely trip! I am off next week so can't wait for that, counting down the days!  Then we are hoping to go away in May, just for a couple of nights for my Dh's 40th!  Anywhere would be nice  .

Take care and god luck wiht the scan.
xx


----------



## sukama (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi JC

Yes this is my first trip down IVF lane, so far all has gone well apart from not slimming down my lining quickly enough so it got pushed back a week.  Now I am zipping back up and am up to a 10 lining and EC is Friday.  Hopefully PUPO by Wednesday 23!  

Had run out of Buserelin this morning so a mad dash to Boots followed, they got some in same day for me!  Never panicked so much, could have been disastrous!! 

Good luck to all    x


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Sukama   

My treatment got delayed a bit too! I was ment to start menopur last Thursday but my lining was 6.3 but thinned by Friday to 4 so I started on Saturday, looking at EC around 23-25. How have you found the stims? Are you on menopur or gonal F?
I can imagine the panic you had this morning!! Glad you got sorted though  
xx


Bex -  Congrats on your first stimming injection this morning! How did it go? I am starting to be very bloated!! My work trousers didn't fit this morning so I am thinking some shopping is in order! Did you manage to finish your assignment? I don't know how you managed! I have been finding it really hard to concentrate, I can't even speak without saying the odd wrong word in every sentence    Hope you had a lovely weekend? am I right thinking you will be off at the minute being school holidays? 
xx

Wisp - How are you lovely? xx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi JC,

I'm good thanks, had this week off and it's been lovely.  Looking forward to Easter weekend, being with my DH and my family .  Had my progesterone re-tested on day 23 rather that 21, as they had previously done, as my cycle is usually 30 days. Progesterone came back as 66.5, which is apparently very good.  However, on day 25 my temp seems to dip and that's when I start getting some spotting .  So although its good I think it obviously does go down a bit, which then causes this spotting. The Dr said she will re-refer us to the local hospital to see if there are any others test or anything they may have missed at our old hospital. My DH has to do another sperm test first, before she will refer us. So we'll see....

Hope all is well with you xx


----------

